

Longform: Good, long journalism, 4000 words and up - jimmybot
http://longform.org/

======
karzeem
This is perfect. By far my biggest complaint about Instapaper is that I can't
find enough content to save to it — anything shorter than a few thousand words
feels too insignificant to save for later.

A couple suggestions: I think the front page could be two to three times as
long. Also, the "Read Later" button doesn't feel very button-y. My first
thought was "Why does every article have a bookmarklet for me to drag to my
toolbar?" It would probably be better as a link. Lastly, could the word
"Instapaper" and the fact of the site's integration with it be more prominent?
I had to hover over a Read Later button to figure out what would happen when I
clicked it. (I suspected that it would save to Instapaper, but that's largely
because of the aforementioned bookmarklet-ish look.)

I second ihodes' sentiment that this is not far from being something I'd pay
for.

Edit: on second thought, I'd only multiply the number of articles per page by
1.5–2.

------
ihodes
Love it!

Perhaps a simple tagging/categories mechanism, crowd-sourced or by the
editors. Sometimes I'm in the mood for a certain type of article, and having
the simple recommendation that it's of the "US/National/Politics" genre is
enough to make me hit "Read Later" when I otherwise wouldn't.

A nice layout, as well. Kudos!

Also, were it to be extensively curated and organized, perhaps with 1 sentence
blurbs about the articles, and frequently updated, I'd pay a nominal fee for
it, if that's a direction you'd be interested in going with it.

~~~
peregrine
It depends completely on the quality of curating, but yes I agree. I feel like
I've been looking for something of this nature. Reading long articles won't
hurt my shortening attention span, I hope.

------
jsb
If you like this, you might also like the well-curated Give Me Something to
Read at <http://givemesomethingtoread.com/>

------
jimmybot
Are those comments directed at me? I'm not the creator of longform.org; just
wanted to share a great site with everyone.

------
JacobAldridge
Interesting article on Longform that also links to his favourite articles -
<http://www.slate.com/id/2251794/>

------
krisneuharth
I like this since I tend to enjoy more in depth treatments of interesting
subjects. I would suggest that you place an RSS link in a more prominent
location than buried in the FAQ section. Also, it would be nice if you could
embed the link to the original story in the RSS feed, even just appended to
the description. I'm sure I am in the minority here but I do not own any Apple
mobile device so RSS is more important to me than Instapaper.

------
CytokineStorm
Interesting coincidence... I just went to a talk by MIT professor Sherry
Turkle where she mentioned that publishers were questioning if the 'longform'
of her book (~17,000 words I think) could actually sell. Her answer was that
the only way to adequately deal with the complex issues she addressed was in
this format.

~~~
whatusername
17,000 words is not a long book? was that supposed to be 170,000? Or just in
the sense that she wrote a long article and is trying to pass it off as a
book?

<http://www.brandonsanderson.com/article/56/Splitting-AMOL> has a description
of what happens when a book gets too long (400,000 words)

------
Estragon
I haven't used instapaper before, so I might be missing something. But I just
signed up for instapaper, then clicked on one of the "read later" buttons on
the longform page. This took me to a registration page for instapaper, which
nonetheless recognized that I was logged in to the email address I'd given it.

------
marknutter
Looks like a great companion for my site: <http://synopit.com>

------
pbiggar
If you like this, you might also like NewsTilt: a curated list of excellent
journalists, who want to engage their readers: <http://newstilt.com>.

------
joshu
good name.

------
aaronbrethorst
tl; dr.

